# New inverted gapps?



## johnboy7501 (Nov 10, 2011)

Anyone else tried these new gapps by travp? No more need to flash stock gapps reboot then flash inverted anymore. I've tried them on both my N7 running Blackbean 2 and my Gnex running Jellybro nightly, and they work like a charm. Just curious who else has given them a shot.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

I wondered if they worked but didn't take the dive. Thanks for verifying

FissionMailed from N7


----------

